# Typical Duke "sportsmanship"



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Lee Melchioni flipped the bird to the entire Dean Dome (but directed at the UNC bench) after they lost. And they keep wondering why everyone hates them.

(that picture isn't super clear, there's got to be a better screen cap around somewhere)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Need a better pic, before you start spreading accusations don't you think?


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

It's pretty clear on the replay ... no other motion involves swinging your hand pointed up from your hip towards someone.

There's got to be video floating around somewhere of the last second of the game, but I can't find it currently.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

What if he's giving the thumbs up? 

What if he's waving to his grandparents over on that side of the stadium? 

He might be signaling at the cars to stay at the stop sign.

We don't know. 

So until you have some hard evidence, I'm just going to believe he was doing that third option.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Who cares.. Those are the some morons that rushed the court.. The same fans that were probably making deragatory remarks at Duke (And you know damn well that stuff happens). It happens.. If they did that too I'd flip them off aswell. With that said, this proves NOTHING!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

UNC should be banned from the tournament and have their win revoked. Poor Melchionni, I hope he's okay. It's not bad sportsmanship, it's competetive fire. Classy K would never allow a kid to do anything like what you are accusing them of.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

heres a vid
http://s3.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3V3XQGF2NNLBE1YOVV5GRF0PE9


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> Who cares.. Those are the some morons that rushed the court.. The same fans that were probably making deragatory remarks at Duke (And you know damn well that stuff happens). It happens.. If they did that too I'd flip them off aswell. With that said, this proves NOTHING!


Making obscene guestures is never appropriate under any circumstances, and just shows poor sportsmanship. Duke has long been a program of jerks and whiners, Melchioni is just upholding a fine tradition and following the example set by his coach.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

vadimivich said:


> Making obscene guestures is never appropriate under any circumstances, and just shows poor sportsmanship. Duke has long been a program of jerks and whiners, Melchioni is just upholding a fine tradition and following the example set by his coach.


Shouldn't you tell that to the Maryland crowd? I don't think Sports fans should ever tell anyone about sportsmanship, considering what you read on message boards during any given season about the athletes. 

The athletes should have more sportsmanship than the fans now? Hmmm... People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

The Maryland crowd is horrible, and a really a black eye on their universities image (same with The Antlers at Missouri).

I'm not saying crowds shouldn't behave themselves, but there is no excuse for the childish and immature behavior that is continually displayed by Duke players. It is a direct reflection on the continually abusive and virulent nature of their head coach. Duke has long been some of the poorest sports in the ACC.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Shouldn't you tell that to the Maryland crowd? I don't think Sports fans should ever tell anyone about sportsmanship, considering what you read on message boards during any given season about the athletes.
> 
> The athletes should have more sportsmanship than the fans now? Hmmm... People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


 Do you think its easiar to control 20 thousand people or a team of 11 people? A coach is expected to teach their players sportsman ship. and YOU KNOW that taunting happens in every arena. The best players can do is ignore it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well if you're going to give the fans free pass, I don't care if he flipped them off or not. These guys are players, but human too. Taunting people without provocation seems all well and good until someone does it back. I shed no tears for those at the Dean Dome.

Does it really matter or was it just something you wanted to complain about. Maybe Outside the Lines could do a segment on it too?


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well if you're going to give the fans free pass, I don't care if he flipped them off or not. These guys are players, but human too. Taunting people without provocation seems all well and good until someone does it back. I shed no tears for those at the Dean Dome.
> 
> Does it really matter or was it just something you wanted to complain about. Maybe Outside the Lines could do a segment on it too?


It just seems that you endlessly try to bash carolina, by saying that it was no big deal beating duke, and it was more duke's fault then it was carolina that they won. There has been countless disccusions of this because of the whole ron artest deal. The point is was that finger neccessary? no. Im sure carolina players get taunted all the time but i have not seen a finger yet? You need not shed tears, because i could care less about people who taunt and i think it is classless both on the fan and players part


----------



## VERBZ (Jun 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> Maybe Outside the Lines could do a segment on it too?


LOL

Duke is easily the most hated school in college basketball....simply because they're perennial winners. That breeds alot of contempt...lol...

I would think that Miami is the college football equivalent...though Duke players aren't nearly as cocky as Miami's players....


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

If Rashad McCants does this, it's headline news on sportscenter for a week. Because a smart looking white kid going to Duke did it, we aren't even going to hear about it on the air...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That's because McCants has a history of being a moron. Although Melchionni is putting together a nice resume also... And, you're going to bring race into this? Give me a break.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Certainly having "Duke" on your chest gives you a ton of leeway on what you can do before you get media coverage on you. I mean come on ... Reggie Love? If the played a lot of other schools, he'd never hear the end of questions about his somewhat sketchy past.

Duke has a golden boy image, and for people that have to watch them regularly it's so far from earned it's ridiculous.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TonyM said:


> That's because McCants has a history of being a moron. Although Melchionni is putting together a nice resume also... And, you're going to bring race into this? Give me a break.


I'm just calling it how it is. 

Funny how all the Duke fans want to downplay their team's poor sportsmanship. I'm sure if McCants had come over and flicked off your bench or a UNC assistant had refused to shake K's hand, you woulnd't have a problem with it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

funny how people like lump someone like me - a "fan" who basically just enjoys watching Duke but doesn't think they're holier than everyone else - into one group and do the old generalizationg thing = "all the Duke..." I'll be the first to tell you Melchionni's a moron who needs to be put in his place. And as for coming over to the bench and flicking the UNC team off - doesn't look to me like he is anywhere near the UNC bench. "you woulnd't have a problem with it" - actually I would.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

TonyM said:


> funny how people like lump someone like me - a "fan" who basically just enjoys watching Duke but doesn't think they're holier than everyone else - into one group and do the old generalizationg thing = "all the Duke..." I'll be the first to tell you Melchionni's a moron who needs to be put in his place. And as for coming over to the bench and flicking the UNC team off - doesn't look to me like he is anywhere near the UNC bench. "you woulnd't have a problem with it" - actually I would.


what does it matter???? he flicked somone or some people off, the point is , is that he did it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The point is? Who flippin cares if someone flipped another person/people off? I'd flip every one of you off but I wouldnt be making stories except maybe get banned from this site :laugh:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The point is - first get your facts straight before you start rambling and second don't imply that I'm saying what he did was right. I'll say it for a third time - the guy is a moron, and he should be punished for what he did.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TonyM said:


> The point is - first get your facts straight before you start rambling and second don't imply that I'm saying what he did was right. I'll say it for a third time - the guy is a moron, and he should be punished for what he did.


Assuming your talking to me so you need to first get your fact's correct on what you think I'm trying to say..

People flip another person off all the time.. I dont understand the big deal..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha, sorry B34C, wasn't talking to you. i don't have a clue what's going on inside your head.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

TonyM said:


> haha, sorry B34C, wasn't talking to you. i don't have a clue what's going on inside your head.


LoL nevermind :banana:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

F all of you.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> F all of you.


::flips you off::

Mahahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

TonyM said:


> The point is - first get your facts straight before you start rambling and second don't imply that I'm saying what he did was right. I'll say it for a third time - the guy is a moron, and he should be punished for what he did.


I was pointing out the fact that you stated that he might have not flipped off the unc bench, and that was irrelevant.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TonyM said:


> funny how people like lump someone like me - a "fan" who basically just enjoys watching Duke but doesn't think they're holier than everyone else - into one group and do the old generalizationg thing = "all the Duke..." I'll be the first to tell you Melchionni's a moron who needs to be put in his place.


I was talking about you and the other Duke fan on this board, and yes, you are acting like typical Duke fans. This same discussion took place on every other duke board/board where duke fans post, and the same type of arguments are being used. If you truly are about Melchionni being put in his place, why are you here nitpicking about McCants being a thug and your argument below? Can a Duke player just make a mistake, and you just leave it at that? 



> And as for coming over to the bench and flicking the UNC team off - doesn't look to me like he is anywhere near the UNC bench. "you woulnd't have a problem with it" - actually I would.


Since when does somebody have to be near somebody else to flick them off? Look at what the guy is pointing at! CLEARLY right at the UNC bench, unless there is somebody standing in between somewhere off the picture. Doubtful. Why bring this up if you aren't trying to defend Lee? Yeah, you are all about Lee being guilty, but have some inner need to defend Duke's honor. Typical Duke fan...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The ACC is a frat brawl.

"I killed your grandfather"? Pfft, what is it about games, pastimes, entertainment?

You can even mention basketball on some hockey boards and get "I hope you die" responses.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

blabla97 said:


> why are you here nitpicking about McCants being a thug and your argument below? Can a Duke player just make a mistake, and you just leave it at that?


 :laugh: You're the one who brought McCants into this. And the way you brought him into this was by whining that if this was McCants who did this....... Continual whining. Typical UNC fan..... Oh wait, you're an Iowa fan. :raised_ey So what's your deal?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TonyM said:


> :laugh: You're the one who brought McCants into this. And the way you brought him into this was by whining that if this was McCants who did this....... Continual whining. Typical UNC fan..... Oh wait, you're an Iowa fan. :raised_ey So what's your deal?


I used McCants as an example of how Duke gets favoritism from the NCAA and the refs. Are you saying there should be a double standard when Rashad does something, as opposed to when a Duke player does something? That the act is more wrong when a non-Duke player does it? Once again, you're only supporting that double standard that you think your team deserves. And it's the exact reason why I can't stand you Duke fans.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:frenchy: 

Somehow I've gotten more words put into my mouth in this one post... What he did absolutely uncalled for, and if I were his coach, he wouldn't be playing next game. But I'm not, so I'm sure you'll see him against Miami... You're right, Duke gets calls for whatever reason. And yes, I enjoy watching Duke teams, but I honestly don't think they're perfect or holier than everyone else. I don't understand how you can lump everyone who cheers for Duke into one group, but whatever.  ....  ....  .... ok I'm over it, and I'm finished with this thread.


----------

